# Sheathing issue at addition



## Buddro (8 mo ago)

I am in the proces of re-roofing my house. From the start it had a nasty ridge in the shingles going down toward the eaves. I assumed as did several roofers who appraised the job that the rough roof allowed water in which rotted the sheathing, causing it to pull away from the frame. I got to that section of roof today and found that it was in fact a result of poor framing at the point where a breezeway was added to what was then the rake edge of the house. The result was that the extension to the roof was 1/4 inch lower at the eve of the house and 1/2 lower at the ridge causing the conspicuous seam in the shingles. The original installer covered his poor framing by filling the gap with shingles before putting down felt, this left a visible seam. I know best practice would be to rip the sheathing off, shim the framing under it and install new level sheathing with sheets weaving into the sheets on original roof. I simply don't have time or the money to do the job right. 

I am looking for 2nd best practice solutions to my problem. I have found compounds that look akin to leveling compound that you would use on a floor but the ones I have found dont seem to be in stock at big box stores and I won't be able to continue working into June if I wait 3 weeks to have them shipped to me. 

My current best thought is to fill the gap using shingles in the way the original roofer did, stepping down to create as smooth of a taper as I can. Then to smooth the transition further, adding a 24 inch aluminum flashing strip over the top before applying the underlayment. Possibly using some grip right water and ice barrier to ensure the flashing doesn't cut through the underlayment and shingles.

Thoughts?

Being as the new roof is not "interwoven" with the existing roof do I need to add some steel straps to prevent the addition from pulling away from the original roof?

I plan on going into the attic tomorrow to look at the framing from inside and ensure it wasn't done too poorly.

Flashing strip in center of picture is rake edge of original roof, shingles running toward camera were used as shims at the lower end or the joint where unevenness is at its least











Closer shots of shingles they used as shims. this basically just moved the seam over a foot













half inch gap between sheathing on new section and rake edge of original roof. this left a conspicuous and wildly unacceptable seam in the shingles


----------

